# The "Duh" Zone



## Njaco (Jul 15, 2007)

Things to make you scratch your head and go hmmmmm!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 15, 2007)

Summing up the worlds nanny state. We are all fools 

I love " 17 remain dead "


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Clave (Jul 15, 2007)

Yeah


----------



## Njaco (Jul 15, 2007)

Same here, the newspaper and the Illiterate Sign killed me.


----------



## Sgt. Sniper (Jul 15, 2007)

I got one for ya.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## R-2800 (Jul 16, 2007)

The "Secret Nuclear Bunker" one is sooooo funny!


----------



## Clave (Jul 16, 2007)

That is hilarious!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 16, 2007)

Funny stuff! I get a kick out of some of these things. Who comes up with them?


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 16, 2007)

A few more, with my personal favourite first


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2007)

Here are a couple from a trip last weekend. The sign "we clean under here" is from under the bed at the hotel. I think the other one points to the home of some of our banned users...


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 18, 2007)

love 'em!


----------



## lastwarrior (Jul 18, 2007)

Hahahaha! Gotcha!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 19, 2007)

A place just down the road from me


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2007)

And one near me...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2007)

some more.....


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 29, 2007)

Some good ones there (aside from the photoshop jobs)


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2007)

I thought the newspaper was best.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 30, 2007)

Personal favourite...if only this was a real game


----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2007)

you mean like this?


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 30, 2007)

Brilliant! He must be an Ace


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## Wildcat (Jul 31, 2007)

That's excellent!!!


----------



## R-2800 (Jul 31, 2007)

that's awesome!


----------



## Clave (Aug 1, 2007)

I can't remember where Ugley is now.. oh yeah...

....there's something about the phrase Ugley Hotels, that makes me break out giggling like a child...

Ugley Hotels, for Hotels in Ugley UK

Talking of place names:

Rude Britain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Njaco (Aug 24, 2007)

some more...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 25, 2007)




----------

